# Ugh. Sienna got to my sons bowl of trail mix with raisins.....



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

It had mostly various nuts, but had those little drops of chocolate and different variations of raisins. She got a couple of good mouthfuls. My thinking is at the most she got around 10 raisins, probably less? Should I be worried?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'd watch her carefully for anything abnormal but think with such a small amount, she'll be fine.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think she will be fine. I wouldn't call her bluff if she asks to go out though.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That's not a LARGE amount, she should be okay but watch for any signs of lethargy or vomiting.

I know dogs who have ate whole chocolate bars with no ill effects.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much about 10 raisins.

My mom's chocolate lab this summer ate a huge jar of raisins. I ran home to get her from work and we put her on IV fluids and activated charcoal and induced vomiting. My vet said she had never seen so many raisins. So, in all, I think she will be fine! Sydney sure was and it never seemed to phase her.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The raisin reaction is idiosyncratic. It's not numbers that do them in, but whether or not the dog is "sensitive" to them. My childhood dogs grew up eating raisins and grapes, none of them died from kidney failure... I never worry about chocolate unless it is cocoa and large volumes. Most vets would tell you to make your dog vomit...


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I think she will be fine. I wouldn't call her bluff if she asks to go out though.


NOW THAT made me laugh.....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So just so everyone here gets it, it is not numbers of raisins/grapes, but whether or not that particular dog has an issue. And as far as nuts, macadamia nuts are toxic...


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone  we are almost at the 24 hour mark and she seems fine, so I think we got lucky and dodged it!

Playing tug of war with flat ducky


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Just for the record, when it happens, raisins cause kidney failure... but probably the majority of dogs who eat them have no problem... it is idiosyncratic.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Many years ago we did not know that raisins were problematic. We gave them to Buckskin as a treat!!!! He loved them. 

He had horrible allergies to just about everything - but apparently raisins were not on his "bad" list.

Fortunately, he lived to be a grand old guy at 13+ and went to the bridge due to mast cell cancer. 

PS - We don't serve raisin treats to Nugget - fear not!


----------

